# Updated McGee's On Food and Cooking



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Saw this at Costco today for $21.99. Picked it up but haven't compared it to my older copy.

Phil


----------



## jellly (Jan 3, 2005)

I happened to catch McGee on a book tour for the recent edition. I still have the old one, but when he started talking about all of the new research and information in the new edition I decided that I will definitely need to buy it. It sounds like a great resource.


----------



## oenotainer (Apr 25, 2005)

This review was posted on Amazon.com:

Amazon.com
A classic tome of gastronomic science and lore, On Food and Cooking delivers an erudite discussion of table ingredients and their interactions with our bodies. Following the historical, literary, scientific and practical treatment of foodstuffs from dairy to meat to vegetables, McGee explains the nature of digestion and hunger before tackling basic ingredient components, cooking methods and utensils. He explains what happens when food spoils, why eggs are so nutritious and how alcohol makes us drunk. As fascinating as it is comprehensive, this is as practical, interesting and necessary for the cook as for the scholar.--This text refers to the Paperback edition.

Where in the book does he discuss the 'nature of digestion and hunger'? I gave the book a once-over at a local bookstore, and I found no such discussion--is this perhaps something included only in the older edition? I thought it sounded interesting, and was disappointed to not find any indicaiton of the discussion in the contents of the new edition.


----------

